# Bathroon remodeling plumbing



## 3Trombley (Jan 9, 2010)

I recently installed a new set of bathroon cabinentry and counter top, the sink is now located in a new position and the sink drain is no longer aligned with the waste line coming out of the wall.  The waste line cannot be move to a closer position with respect to the sink drain pipe/"P" trap.  My problem is that with the "P" Trap 90 degrees off a line running from the sink drain to the wall it is still 1/2" shy of reaching the waste pipe coming out of the wall.  Is there a pipe that can be made to order that can be directly connected to the "P" Trap that has the correct angle to allow for the pieces to align.  I have tried both 45 and 33 degree joiners and they require too much room to install.
kevin


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 9, 2010)

Can this be corrected with a new longer tail-piece or extended trap tube?


----------



## 3Trombley (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what an extended Trap tube is but if it is the bottom piece of the P trap that has a longer reach, side to side, of about 1/2" that would be fix.  I'd also want to find that piece in brushed nickle.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 9, 2010)

OH WELL NOW BRUSHED NICKEL!!!!  You didn't mention that!  That may be a different story.


Seriously, you can buy extended this and extra long that when it comes to plumbing supplies such as you need.  You just have to look for the stuff.  Ace Hardware is great about stocking such things in my area. As far as the color, that may be a special order item.


----------



## 3Trombley (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll give ACE a try, I did search for extended P traps but there was no clear description of the trap portion of the P Trap being enlongated, their measurements just showed a distance to the wall as being longer than standard, with no explaination of the rounded portion of the trap being broader that standard.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you should be looking for an individual piece not a kit.  Most of the "kits" will be somewhat standardized.

You might also be able to use a straight tailpiece to extend the trap piece. You would have to cut the trap-piece shorter than usual to accept the extension (tail piece) but that's do-able.


----------



## 3Trombley (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not seeing where piece of straight pipe to extend the trap piece will work; can you describe what you mean by cutting the trap piece.  I'm beginning to think it's going to be easier to order a new counter-top with the sink left of center, by 1/2" and that will cost a bundle and not make my wife happy!


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 11, 2010)

Have no idea what-style-what you are trying to work with. To order a new countertop because the drain pipe is a half inch short is just plain silly I'm thinkin'.  This stuff isn't that difficult.

How about a picture?


----------



## handyguys (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay - The piece you may need longer is the piece that comes out of the wall. To the right in the picture below. The trap itself can turn any which way. You should have maybe six or eight inches of side to side play. As you turn the trap to the side you will need a longer or shorter piece from the wall. There is usually some play there too and you can slide in and out an inch or more depending hot thats connected.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 11, 2010)

There are also flexible PVC drain pipes available.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 12, 2010)

3Trombley:

Let's refer to the picture in Handyguy's post.

My understanding of what you're saying is that the P-trap you have would fit better if the radius of curvature of the "U" (where water is retained) were larger.

Instead of making the "U" wider, would using an offset tail piece like the one shown below solve the problem?






Offset tailpieces are used under sinks in hospitals and nursing homes so that someone in a wheelchair won't bang their knees into the p-trap when using the sink.


----------

